# NullPointerException bei scheduleAtFixedRate



## Tekko (14. Dez 2018)

```
package p1;

import java.util.Timer;

import java.util.TimerTask;

public class Bewegung {

    Timer move;

    public Bewegung() {
        move = new Timer();

        move.scheduleAtFixedRate(new TimerTask() {

            public void run() {
                if (Variablen.moveup == true) {
                    if (Variablen.y >= 2)
                        Variablen.y = Variablen.y - 2;
                } else if (Variablen.movedown == true) {
                    if (Variablen.y <= Variablen.höhe - 200)
                        Variablen.y = Variablen.y + 2;

                }
            }
        }, null, 6);
    }

}
```


Ich bekomme hier eine NullPointerException. Kann mir aber nicht erklären wieso. Ich habe viel rumprobiert, komme aber leider nicht weiter. 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## mihe7 (14. Dez 2018)

Du übergibst als zweiten Parameter an scheduleAtFixedRate `null` und wunderst Dich über eine NPE? 

Das ist ein in den API-Docs spezifiziertes Verhalten: https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/do...Rate-java.util.TimerTask-java.util.Date-long-


----------

